

TalkTalk buy out Telecommunication giants Tiscali - computinggeek
http://thecomputinggeek.com/talktalk-buy-out-telecommunication-giants-tiscali/
After much hype after the alleged take over of the Tiscali network, it has now come upon us and in a strange fashion indeed. The £235 million buy-out could add an extra £5 a month fee to current Tiscali customers, if do they comply in subscribing to the TalkTalk service
======
bliss
I'm a pipex customer, tiscali bought out pipex some time ago but didn't
rebrand. I guess I'm now a talktalk customer... I'll see how it pans out.

